# Oracle buys Sun: understanding the impact on open source



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Oracle buys Sun: understanding the impact on open source.

*Database giant Oracle has established an agreement to acquire Sun Microsystems. Ars takes a close look at Sun's key open source software projects and how these could be affected by the acquisition.*

-- Tom


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Link is broken.

I'm really interested in learning of the consequences though


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

neonfx said:


> Link is broken.
> 
> I'm really interested in learning of the consequences though


Hi neonfx,

Link fixed - thanks for alerting me!

-- Tom


----------

